# Too casual for prom?



## makay0 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been told by people that this high-low dress i got is too casual for prom, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i really dont want to get one of those long gowns. Opinions?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it's fine. (I didn't wear a long dress to my own prom.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 6, 2013)

What they are really saying is that the dress is too casual for them. Personally I think the dress is just fine. Wear what you love and love what you wear.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

Some of my friends love to wear highly elegant dress in prom and make themselves ridiculous. There is no problem wearing elegant dress but all i want to say that we need to wear such a dress that would suit to our overall personality.


----------



## anhngo (Mar 18, 2013)

for me high-low dress is absolutely elegant. I love it and I think it makes you look gorgeous


----------



## LvDelightful (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the dress on you and it can look less casual with heels and sparkly accessories and a clutch


----------



## Christalsuzy (Oct 9, 2014)

this high-low style is well for any prom events,they say it 's too casual,may be the color?



  i bought this dress online,i personally think that it much nice than your...


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm. At my prom (2012 so not that long ago) more girls opted for the shorter dresses, so you're not alone with wanting to wear a dress like that! Prom is all about having fun & dancing and partying with your HS friends. Why would you do that in a stuffy big dress that'll probably cost a fortune??? All that being said, maybe you should go bigger on the hair (obviously the pic you posted is not the final look, like hair & makeup and all) BUT omg if you got yourself a professional blowout and some tall, hot shoes - you'll def steal the show!!


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Not what I envision when you say "prom dress," and high-low isn't my personal style, but it is a pretty dress and looks great on you! If YOU feel confident in it and want to wear it to your prom, DO IT!


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

With the right accessories, you can definitely glam it up for prom. I say, go for it!


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's cute, but do different heels and go glam!


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks pretty.


----------



## Abhy (Jun 4, 2018)

It's casual for them because it didn't look good for they eyes. As long as your comfortable your slaying. Cheers!


----------



## wenken (Jul 3, 2019)

makay0 said:


> I've been told by people that this high-low dress i got is too casual for prom,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very nice, Black color is suit for prom.


----------

